# Bourton on the water



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

I went to bourton this week and whilst in the bird park snapped these

I think this is a comma butterfly










And this is a tired looking damsel fly i think


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I live in bourton the water and have never understood why people bother to visit


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> I live in bourton the water and have never understood why people bother to visit


Went to the bird park my partner is a zoo keeper and likes to visit all these wildlife places. I am able to take my camera and practice for when were out on safari (that's our normal holidays). Besides I think it's a quant little place.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nice!

not a damselfly, it be a dragon. probably one of the hawkers - southern or migrant, but my id skills aren't up to much on them


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

laurencea said:


> nice!
> 
> not a damselfly, it be a dragon. probably one of the hawkers - southern or migrant, but my id skills aren't up to much on them


I was guessing with damsel I'm definately no expert. It looked a bit big for a damsel but not the usual color of the dragon flies I normally come across


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Diamondback said:


> I was guessing with damsel I'm definately no expert. It looked a bit big for a damsel but not the usual color of the dragon flies I normally come across


dragons hold their wings out at rest... and have bigger bodies (generally). they come in a variety of colours, just to confuse you!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

The dragonfly is a migrant hawker........you can tell by the brown in the eyes. The Southern migrant hawker has completely blues eyes...........aka the blue eyed hawker!


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice pics, what lens are you using


----------

